# Must vitamins be given to pigeons ? If so, what type of vitamins ?



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

I am just wondering. Must I give pigeons vitamins ? Like, is it really important or they get all the vitamins they need from their food ? If yes, then please mention me some important vitamins that need (or must) be given to pigeons if any =) Thanks* ^.^


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It will depend on what their regular food is. Different types of food contain various proportions of fat, protein, specific vitamins, etc. 

If it is a mix for pigeons, and they get grit containing calcium and other minerals, then really that should be enough. If the food is lacking a vitamin or two, then that can be adjusted.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JessyWolf said:


> I am just wondering. Must I give pigeons vitamins ? Like, is it really important or they get all the vitamins they need from their food ? If yes, then please mention me some important vitamins that need (or must) be given to pigeons if any =) Thanks* ^.^


This Article may be of help. the site in the link has on the left articles. there is one on the dry seed diet.
http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes,I am a firm belever in providing vitamins for your birds. I give my birds "Foys pigeon builder" twice a week. Then I give my breeder cocks vitamin E,breeder hens calcium and both sexes vitamin D3 tablets once a week. The feed I give my birds has pellets in it witch has amino acids in the feed witch makes the feathers shiny and soft.
Hope this helps.

Thanks


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

JessyWolf said:


> I am just wondering. Must I give pigeons vitamins ? Like, is it really important or they get all the vitamins they need from their food ? If yes, then please mention me some important vitamins that need (or must) be given to pigeons if any =) Thanks* ^.^


NO it is not a must. Wild birds eat what they can. But yes vit, can be a benifit. If not over done. And Just plain good poultry vit, Works as good or better then Some of the vit so called for pigeons that costs three times more. . ACV use in the water is good. garlic is good. And some people only use that and feed. VIT E helps fertile the birds. and excites them. grit that has a calcium source. is a MUST.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

re lee said:


> *NO it is not a must.* Wild birds eat what they can. But yes vit, can be a benifit. If not over done. And Just plain good poultry vit, Works as good or better then Some of the vit so called for pigeons that costs three times more. . ACV use in the water is good. garlic is good. And some people only use that and feed. VIT E helps fertile the birds. and excites them. grit that has a calcium source. is a MUST.


Vitamin A,B,D,E is good, Iron, Calcium, Amino Acids and Protein. Not essential for survival, but essential for strong healthy pigeons.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I can remember thinking I might have a hen suffering from egg binding , so I was forced to source information - I was surprised to learn that spinach and other dark leafy like vegetables can aid in the prevention of egg binding , spinach is rich in vitamin B and once they catch on they seem to love it - but NOT ALONE......grit & calcium should always be available.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

kingdizon said:


> Vitamin A,B,D,E is good, Iron, Calcium, Amino Acids and Protein. Not essential for survival, but essential for strong healthy pigeons.


Sure But the thread is about giving vitimans. Wich is not a must. And the birds will still be healthy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

whytwings said:


> I can remember thinking I might have a hen suffering from egg binding , so I was forced to source information - I was surprised to learn that spinach and other dark leafy like vegetables can aid in the prevention of egg binding , spinach is rich in vitamin B and once they catch on they seem to love it - but NOT ALONE......grit & calcium should always be available.


calcium is the best thing for egg binding. And cod liver oil works well also


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

re lee said:


> Sure But the thread is about giving vitimans. Wich is not a must. And the birds will still be healthy


Ok. The vitamins I posted are still good to use if you choose to do so.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

re lee said:


> calcium is the best thing for egg binding. And cod liver oil works well also


I've not seen cod liver oil mentioned a lot here....but it is always something I have handy , it can sometimes perk up an unwell bird . I use it mostly with my chickens soaked in boiled wholemeal / organic rice - I allow my pigeons to help themselves .


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

kingdizon said:


> Ok. The vitamins I posted are still good to use if you choose to do so.


Yes they are . And now days several use vitamans all the time. I does not hurt And used right it is good.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

whytwings said:


> I've not seen cod liver oil mentioned a lot here....but it is always something I have handy , it can sometimes perk up an unwell bird . I use it mostly with my chickens soaked in boiled wholemeal / organic rice - I allow my pigeons to help themselves .


Cod liver oil used to be a must almost if you raised pigeons. It comes in capsules and reg. oil.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow now that is a lot of posts  Here is my reply. 
Well I used to give them Calcium and grit (picture attached, white stuff) isn't that what you meant with the calcium and grit ? But they never get near it. I used to leave it in front of them. Since they stopped eating it completely and kinda don't want to I stopped it. I don't know how to make them eat it. 
Other picture attached is the food, the seed mix I give them. Please tell me if this is good and if it contains all they need ? and oh I see its not a must. Well lets see, maybe I will get them vitamins if I find any here in this country. Please Reply =)


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

For the grit, try using other things but one type. You can use crushed brick,oyster shell,etc. And make sure it's fresh,they don't like eating grit that they've seen day in and day out.
As for the feed,looks good except a couple things. Don't use those sunflower seeds. too big and they dont like them, try to find the smaller all black ones,black oil sunflower seeds they are called.The peas and beans and corn is good,but add some flax seed,milo,millet,wheat,and/or barley if you can.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

With your grit ....just find a corner or place where droppings won't spoil the grit . Just leave the grit and they will help themselves to it as they want , as suggested you can add other stuff like crushed oyster shell.........don't remove it completely , just top it up when needed and they'll go to it when they want .


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Hmmm Alright, I will try that and hope they eat it. As for the food, if I can find those seeds you mentioned I will get them because I believe not all are here in this country and ok I wont used the sunflower seeds. =) Thanks peeps ^.^


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

JessyWolf said:


> Hmmm Alright, I will try that and hope they eat it. As for the food, if I can find those seeds you mentioned I will get them because I believe not all are here in this country and ok I wont used the sunflower seeds. *=) Thanks peeps ^.^*


No problem homie

OH! and safflower seeds and (unsalted) peanuts make REALLY good treats.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

kingdizon said:


> No problem homie
> 
> OH! and safflower seeds and (unsalted) peanuts make REALLY good treats.


Alrighty  =P


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think he should read the article.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> I think he should read the article.


Umm spirit, I am not a he ! lol =P


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JessyWolf said:


> Umm spirit, I am not a he ! lol =P


And I do not have E.S.P. that would of been the only way I would of known what sex you are. lol

I think you should read the article.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> And I do not have E.S.P. that would of been the only way I would of known what sex you are. lol
> 
> I think you should read the article.


My name is JESSY ! Thats a girl's name ! lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, birds do need vitamins. Kingdizon is right. Birds fed an all seed diet can be deficient in the different vitamins they need. Pellets have vitamins added to them, but seed doesn't. Being deficient in any of the important vitamins they need can cause illness or disease. If you want healthy birds, you will want to give vitamins.
Here is an article, not about pigeons, but about birds in general.
http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/nutrition.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JessyWolf said:


> My name is JESSY ! Thats a girl's name ! lol


my nephew's name is Jesse... so no it is not a girls only name.. ever heard of Jessy James.. ? well Im not spending anymore time on this. I know you know how to read, so I would suggest doing more of it..esp about pigeons.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Actually, birds do need vitamins. Kingdizon is right. Birds fed an all seed diet can be deficient in the different vitamins they need. Pellets have vitamins added to them, but seed doesn't. Being deficient in any of the important vitamins they need can cause illness or disease. If you want healthy birds, you will want to give vitamins.
> Here is an article, not about pigeons, but about birds in general.
> http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/nutrition.html


YES vit, does not hurt BUT remember people have raised pigeons for overa 100 years AND never used supplements. And until the past 20 to 25 years people started using more supplements. And the birds led long healthy lifes. Myself i never used vit, until a doezen years ago. Yes I used VIT E over 25 years ago. BUT only at the begining of breeding season. I raised THOUSANDS of pigeons Healthy pigeons. I AM NOT aginst vit, And recomend them . BUT the rest of the world does not have the out lets we have in the U S And in fact Some vit sold for pigeons Are way to over priced as reg. poultry vit is as good at a fraction of the price. Good management in the loft reduces sickness. And increase bird health. SEED has vit, in it health grit does to. Oyster shell Grit has calcium. What it is WE confine our birds We must meet there needs. Not ours. BUT yes giving added vit IN proper needs will not hurt. Do we have to NO. Just as some worm there birds every month They do not need to But they do it. Just as some medictate there birds To often. They do not need to.. And then some crowd there birds. Give them dirty conditions And wonder why they are not healthy. I am not going aginst you or any other person. But good for have have to is to different ideas


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> my nephew's name is Jesse... so no it is not a girls only name.. ever heard of Jessy James.. ? well Im not spending anymore time on this. I know you know how to read, so I would suggest doing more of it..esp about pigeons.


About the "NAME" you said it could be girl or boy, am i right? Source "my nephew's name is Jesse... so no it is not a girls only name.." 
so i am a girl, i just cleared it out; any more arguments and (or) problems?
Feel Free to reply.


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

You must try NUTRI-DROPS this prouduct really works BOVIDR LABORATORIES,INC 
www.bovidr.com


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

epul said:


> You must try NUTRI-DROPS this prouduct really works BOVIDR LABORATORIES,INC
> www.bovidr.com


I could, if i find it here. I can't order it online, don't have a credit card =3


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

JessyWolf said:


> My name is JESSY ! Thats a girl's name ! lol


Well,I do not know about you people in Egypt,but in the USA,boys AND girls are named Jessy! We have a friend that had a baby BOY and they named him JESSY! So,NO,it is NOT just a girls name. But that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Pouter Guy said:


> Well,I do not know about you people in Egypt,but in the USA,boys AND girls are named Jessy! We have a friend that had a baby BOY and they named him JESSY! So,NO,it is NOT just a girls name. But that is just my 2 cents.


lol, I see =P I am a girl though xD xP


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually a girl named Jessy is with a Y. The boys name is with an E on the end.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Usually a girl named Jessy is with a Y. The boys name is with an E on the end.


There is a show on Disney called Jessie....she is a girl, guess you can spell it anyway one wants...lol... It just so happens to be on right now, otherwise I would not have known that...lol..


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Usually a girl named Jessy is with a Y. The boys name is with an E on the end.


There we go ! lol xD


----------

